# 2012 Playoffs Game 1: #6 Denver Nuggets (0) @ #3 Los Angeles Lakers (0) - 4/29/12



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game 1*








*Sunday, April 29, 2012
12:30 Pacific Time (ABC)*​


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate the early games we don' play as energetic out of the normal evening timeslot hopefuly the week off doesn't affect the timing of our players.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

> I hate the early games


pesonally I like it because I can see them live


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers have been good in early games this year...

Miami...Boston...Dallas...OKC...am I missing something?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bynum should strive to average 28 and 14 this opening round. Karl can't figure out how to stop him. Kobe isn't the only person that rapes Colorado residents.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Resize the picture.

Should be an easy series.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What's the Nuggets injury situation? Are gallo and chandler banged up still? Harrington has a torn meniscus.



Luke said:


> Resize the picture.
> 
> Should be an easy series.


You do it global mod!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Someone's sassy.

Is Gallo hurt? I think I saw somewhere that he had a problem with his finger or something?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay...it's the second season...so LET'S GO LAKERS!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Double team on Bynum, and Bynum doesnt like it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is the first playoff game at Staples Center not coached by Phil Jackson for the Lakers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Its really going to oiss me off having to watch Javale McGee for a whole series.

Guys like a functioning retard.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Guys like a functioning retard.


I think you're describing the average NBA player.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gonzo said:


> I think you're describing the average NBA player.


+1


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nah man. McGee is like "special" stupid. Not shitty American education stupid.

The guy looks like he should have a helper or something. And not the "I'm rich bitch!" type, but someone to wipe the drool from his mouth and help him with his pants when it's poopie time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just caught up on my DVR. Loving what Ebanks and Blake have done so far today. Bynum's defense is great. His scoring will come. Sessions is playing extremely well in his first ever playoff game. Gasol already looks better today than he did all of last season's playoffs. Kobe is Kobe and I never have to worry about him. All in all, a very good performance so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I doubt he gets back into the game, but Bynum is 2 blocks away from a triple double.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just kidding. He's back in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum gets his 9th block. Get one more, Drew! Bynum ties the Lakers playoff record for blocks in a game with 9. The other guy was Kareem.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrew Bynum with the triple-double! First Lakers playoff triple-double since Magic in the '91 Finals. Bynum with 10 points, 13 rebounds and an NBA playoff record 10 blocks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Hill has a double double!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Denver shot 38.9% in the restricted area today (21-54). Destroyed.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

so happy for Bynum.
If we play like this I think we'll sweep Denver


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

They really match up horribly with us. They should of maybe tanked for OKC. I still think they'll win one in Denver and be closer in the other games here. I love the swagger Blake and Barnes have had since Kobe got hurt, really his injury was a blessing in disguise. And Hill... man Harrington couldn't do anything against him.

It's a surprise Lawson and Miller weren't pushing the tempo at all. That's really the only chance they have.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we are better we have matchups in our favor but we were also well rested and had a gameplan that worked to a T. We played today similar to how we won our back to back titles. Kobe and Gasol the center of the offense and Bynum focused on defense and boards with Hill giving us good production off the bench. 

If we can keep that style up we can really contend for the title. Going to Bynum less in the post and Gasol more is a winner for us because of Gasol's passing ability it glues our offense together seemlesly. 

I suspect Lawson won't play that poorly again so the games will tighten but the Nuggets have alot of bad matchups to try and defend.

Big props to Ebanks for his effort in the 1st half.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

we are better off having this series go 5 games at least, instead of a sweep. Not that I think a sweep will happen anyways but just saying.

I'm watching the game in more detail now that I'm at home, and I like what I've seen so far from everyone. Pau just needs to be more agressive but that probably won't change until someone pisses him off.


----------



## h0ch (May 12, 2011)

Where can I see this game stats? Because I didn't see first game... Anways good job Kobe!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

NBA.com?


----------



## h0ch (May 12, 2011)

Luke said:


> NBA.com?


I don't find first game statistics on NBA.com


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

h0ch said:


> I don't find first game statistics on NBA.com


http://www.nba.com/games/20120429/DENLAL/gameinfo.html


----------

